# Police Certificate



## Thiliniqs (30 d ago)

Hi, I have received ITA and I have a question regarding the Police certificate.
Can anyone please tell me to whom this should address and the address of the authorized destination.
These two questions I need to fill in my police clearnce application form. Please advice.

Thank you very much in advance.
Thil


----------

